# Best hack house of 2011?



## Protech

You be the judge.

I have 20 pictures to upload. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## Protech

next 5


----------



## Protech

another 5


----------



## Protech

last 4


----------



## Protech

Well what do ya think, do I have the goods or what?


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

Wow. Just wow. What is the back story behind it all? Are they interested in rectifying any of it? That is by far the best collection of quality plumbing I've seen in one house haha I've only ever found a few things at a time ( insert ' oh you stumbled across some of my best work what's the problem' comment)


----------



## rocksteady

I like the commitment to using the fittings backwards. It's one thing to toss a single san-tee in wrong but this guy made it his mission. That's dedication!





Paul


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

My favourite is that they actually bothered to use primer hahaha if I set out to do work like that I would give it a miss. Need more fall on pipe Must drink more beer


----------



## OldSchool

Nice work there Protech..... I always though you were a little neater than that


----------



## rocksteady

PrecisePlumbing said:


> My favourite is that they actually bothered to use primer hahaha


 
Properly applied with turkey baster.






Paul


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

rocksteady said:


> Properly applied with turkey baster.
> 
> Paul


Using my brilliant crime scene analysis skills I have drawn the conclusion he forgot his primer baster along with his level and poured the primer straight from the can liberally for an extra deep and consistant bond


----------



## ogre plumber

I like the beer cans that kind of explains the work and they were crafty enough to use them to somewhat support the pipe.I have to know did it really drain to some point?


----------



## 504Plumber

ogre plumber said:


> I like the beer cans that kind of explains the work and they were crafty enough to use them to somewhat support the pipe.I have to know did it really drain to some point?


I'm going to venture yes, but not for long. I wouldn't be surprised though, I've seen very similar down here that's been working since Katrina when the hacks came to town in full force.


----------



## robwilliams

In the second set of pics, the 4" line coming down from the floor shows serious deterioration in the wood. Is that water damage on that wood, or is it Termite damage? Either way, I wouldn't have that warm and fuzzy feeling if that were my house. What did the inside of the house look like? I bet that was priceless too!


----------



## RealLivePlumber

I can't find the section in the code that lists the round aluminum cylinders as approved for pipe support. 

And the original installer is surely throwing money away, as he has the supports way to close to each other. I think the requirement is 48" spacing.


----------



## 1703

When I hack it in, I only use unopened cans for supports. I've got standards, ya know. :yes::yes:


----------



## marc76075

3rd set 2nd pic. Looks like a tub with no trap. That's gonna give them a nice smell. Also i like all the straps on the cpvc. Why did you get called out in the first place? Do they want it fixed?


----------



## marc76075

Colgar how do you hack it in using full cans? Don't you need to get your hack fuel out first?


----------



## 1703

Shlitz for supports, natty lite for hack fuel. Nothing but the good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## marc76075

Damn, natty lite, going high class hack.


----------



## Optimus Primer

:blink: I'm speechless


----------



## Protech

house plumber said:


> :blink: I'm speechless


What, didn't think you'd find your own work on the internet? :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Protech said:


> What, didn't think you'd find your own work on the internet? :laughing:


that's why I left it under the house. I didn't think anyone would see it there. And that pile of waste wasn't a leak. I put it there.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

One criticisim, too much white primer. I can barely see any of the purple pipe. I like the 12 ounce aluminum pipe supports, it's nice to see someone that cares enough to use the very best.


----------



## Widdershins

Protech said:


> Well what do ya think, do I have the goods or what?


 I just hope you're up to date on all your vaccinations.


----------



## Master Mark

*what did he want???*

let me guess.....

the fellow only wanted you to make minor repairs to the system... 

maybe a little bailing wire to hold up them thar pipes..

maybe throw a little lime down where
 it twas leaking in the crawl space for them...

.

they aint got no money to fix it right...
can we make you monthly payments on this...correct???:laughing:.


----------



## ironandfire

Home Depot has made plumbing "affordable".


----------



## futz

Nice job! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## rocksteady

That has $24,600 written all over it. I hope you were chained the the kitchen table while your "tech" took those pictures.







Paul


----------



## Protech

Master Mark said:


> let me guess.....
> 
> the fellow only wanted you to make minor repairs to the system...
> 
> maybe a little bailing wire to hold up them thar pipes..
> 
> maybe throw a little lime down where
> it twas leaking in the crawl space for them...
> 
> .
> 
> they aint got no money to fix it right...
> can we make you monthly payments on this...correct???:laughing:.


I can see you played this game before


----------



## U666A

yoo gunna finesh dem flamin hott cheetos? 

Sidenote... I have to update my iPhones ******* dictionary, it seems to have encountered a spelling error.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Pro Tech must've been giggling while taking those pictures thnking of posting 'em here...:laughing:


----------



## suzie

What exactly did the property owner want to have done here? That was painful to look at all those pics. Dyslexia Plumbing how may I help you


----------



## Protech

She wants the wax seal replaced and nothing more. I explained to her that there is nothing solid to bolt to.


----------



## Phat Cat

Looks like a great opportunity for PCP. Have him fly down and show you how it's done . . . then you can post his video sale to go with his voice recording. :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer

good thing there is no trap on that tub. if there was then they would have exceeded the 2 foot rule.


----------



## Shadow Sabre

HolyS... HolyS... HolyS... HolyS...I hope your helping them go after this hack.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood

I think PC Plumber already has his water damage cleanup crew enroute...

They are in the camper coming by way of Mexico...


----------



## A Good Plumber

Must of run out of glue, so he had to use a shark bite on the cpvc to the water heater.


----------



## A Good Plumber

That's probably the tub with the shark bites, not the WH. Anyway.....nice work!


----------



## gear junkie

Protech said:


> She wants the wax seal replaced and nothing more. I explained to her that there is nothing solid to bolt to.


How does this story end?


----------



## 19jacobpratt90

wow that looks horrible... what happened did u end up getting her toilet bolted down?


----------



## HowlingMad

If somebody does this in Austria, the fellow goes to prisson, or he can pay for a new piping and all ather costs!!!


----------



## U666A

HowlingMad said:


> If somebody does this in Austria, the fellow goes to prisson, or he can pay for a new piping and all ather costs!!!


Wow, that's Harsh! 

Over here in Canada the guilty party would be pummeled with timbits and then a stern warning...


----------



## Protech

That's harsh? There are kids living and playing on this property with raw sewage leaking, sewer gas infiltrating the home, a water heater that is a fire hazard and a scalding hazard. All this because some guy posed as a licensed and competent contractor?



U666A said:


> Wow, that's Harsh!
> 
> Over here in Canada the guilty party would be pummeled with timbits and then a stern warning...


----------



## 19jacobpratt90

U666A said:


> Wow, that's Harsh!
> 
> Over here in Canada the guilty party would be pummeled with timbits and then a stern warning...


 
well i dont know where u live but in alberta(canada) if we dont atleast install to the code and it results in property damage or worst case u end up killing someone you can and will be charged... idk i try to take everything seriously i dont think anyone needs stuff like that on thier conscience


----------



## U666A

Ok, ok... I give! There were many sarcastic and comical responses to this thread and I was only trying to make a joke.

For all who don't know a timbit is a little ball of dough, in some other coffee shops, called a donut holes, but at Tim Horton's, they're called timbits.

It's an old Canadian joke, made apparently in bad taste. My apologies.


----------



## Airgap

U666A said:


> Ok, ok... I give! There were many sarcastic and comical responses to this thread and I was only trying to make a joke.
> 
> For all who don't know a timbit is a little ball of dough, in some other coffee shops, called a donut holes, but at Tim Horton's, they're called timbits.
> 
> It's an old Canadian joke, made apparently in bad taste. My apologies.


There went your comedy styling percentage....right down the crapper.


----------



## Widdershins

U666A said:


> Ok, ok... I give! There were many sarcastic and comical responses to this thread and I was only trying to make a joke.
> 
> For all who don't know a timbit is a little ball of dough, in some other coffee shops, called a donut holes, but at Tim Horton's, they're called timbits.
> 
> It's an old Canadian joke, made apparently in bad taste. My apologies.


 We call 'em lardballs.


----------



## U666A

Airgap said:


> There went your comedy styling percentage....right down the crapper.


I sense a thread merge...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> I just hope you're up to date on all your vaccinations.



I just changed my profile picture on facebook to the monkey. :rockon:


----------



## Airgap

Just thought I would share.......This seems like a nice place for them...









































This was an inspection for a Realtor...


----------



## 504Plumber

Airgap said:


> Just thought I would share.......This seems like a nice place for them...
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10455"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10456"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10457"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10458"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10459"/>
> 
> This was an inspection for a Realtor...


I'm confused, what is wrong with that again? I swear, some people are so critical.


----------



## Widdershins

504Plumber said:


> I'm confused, what is wrong with that again? I swear, some people are so critical.


 I know.

That plastic split escutcheon must have cost at least $.27 -- Some high dollar parts were used here.

And the CPVC female adapter with the close nipple in it -- There's no way that's going to split and fail.:whistling2:


----------



## 504Plumber

Widdershins said:


> I know.
> 
> That plastic split escutcheon must have cost at least $.27 -- Some high dollar parts were used here.
> 
> And the CPVC female adapter with the close nipple in it -- There's no way that's going to split and fail.:whistling2:


Obviously the abs male adapter to PVC male cleanout adapter under the lavatory with two traps was because they didn't want to commingle the pressure PVC pipe with dwv fitting on a vertical to horizontal transition. That, sir, is quality workmanship. Hats off to the experienced plumber installing that!

Oh, sorry! Allow me to feel silly, I was talking about the kitchen sink, must have missed the sprayer hose hanging down and the obligatory dead roach.


----------



## Widdershins

504Plumber said:


> Obviously the abs male adapter to PVC male cleanout adapter under the lavatory with two traps was because they didn't want to commingle the pressure PVC pipe with dwv fitting on a vertical to horizontal transition. That, sir, is quality workmanship. Hats off to the experienced plumber installing that!
> 
> Oh, sorry! Allow me to feel silly, I was talking about the kitchen sink, must have missed the sprayer hose hanging down.


 I'm really liking the vent 90. That's classy.


----------



## 504Plumber

When it is to be done right, it always needs a vent 90

Seriously though, I need to take some pictures down here. Very well done work.


----------



## rvaughnp

Hey.... thats not fair..... I wasn't done yet. :no:


----------



## Airgap

Widdershins said:


> I'm really liking the vent 90. That's classy.


What about the backpitch? Geez......

Or the black ell under the lav?....


----------



## Airgap

Forgot some....


----------



## hroark2112

U666A said:


> Wow, that's Harsh!
> 
> Over here in Canada the guilty party would be pummeled with timbits and then a stern warning...


I think I'd rather take a license suspension than be pummeled with timbits!!

Good day, eh?


----------



## Widdershins

Airgap said:


> What about the backpitch? Geez......
> 
> Or the black ell under the lav?....


 My mind can take in only so much stunning Craftsmanship before it boggles and shuts down completely.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Can I post one?


----------



## U666A

hroark2112 said:


> I think I'd rather take a license suspension than be pummeled with timbits!!
> 
> Good day, eh?


Thank you for the labored beam of recognition... I appreciate it! :laughing:


----------



## timplmbr

:jester:i dont see anything wrong with those pics????:no:lol.......what a goober, to think all that would work properly...................


----------



## Widdershins

house plumber said:


> Can I post one?
> 
> View attachment 10467


 It's all above the weir of the trap, right?

Right?

Gravity.

It's the law.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Widdershins said:


> It's all above the weir of the trap, right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> Gravity.
> 
> It's the law.


which trap? I see 2. Quit defending your kitchen install


----------



## Airgap

That looks like a ride at a water park.....


----------



## NYC Plumber

house plumber said:


> Can I post one?
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10467"/>


That is unreal lol


----------



## Protech

Going out on tuesday to reenforce the floor, install new riser, flange and rebuild the toilet.

Huge disclaimer.

I did all of the communications from email that way everything is on record.



gear junkie said:


> How does this story end?


----------



## Optimus Primer

NYC Plumber said:


> That is unreal lol


The little boy was watching me fix it and he was asking if knew Brian? I said no why? He said cuz my dad beat him up and now my dads in jail.:laughing:

Then I left all the parts there and he said you're not taking them with you? I said no they're yours. He said ohhh my mom is going to be mad at you.:laughing:


----------



## Protech

this was cute


----------



## U666A

Protech said:


> this was cute


Hey that's a good one, PT! I bet you had that roughed in in a heartbeat!

:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood

house plumber said:


> Can I post one?


Did you draw the iso for that? :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Will

Wish I remembered to take the pic before I took it apart....don't know what the hack was thinking on this one. The vent, if you can call it that, going into the wall had a 1 1/2" fernco 90 concealed in the wall.


----------



## Airgap

Protech said:


> this was cute


How do these people sleep at night?? I would be hearing the wall cavity filling up in my sleep...


----------



## Widdershins

house plumber said:


> which trap? I see 2. Quit defending your kitchen install


 I tore my truck apart the other day looking for that center outlet tee -- Could have really used it when I was hacking in that pair of lavs.:whistling2:


----------



## Seanfixesjohns

These are very amusing but pure bs at the same time damn craigslist plumbers!!'


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Look at this. Sadly a master plumber did this install. He needs to stick to residential if you ask me. The circ pump is just sitting on the heater and pex rite on the heater.... Plus used plastic pex crimp fittings. Cheap if you ask me.....


----------



## U666A

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Look at this. Sadly a master plumber did this install. He needs to stick to residential if you ask me. The circ pump is just sitting on the heater and pex rite on the heater.... Plus used plastic pex crimp fittings. Cheap if you ask me.....


Is that an iphone you're holding? :laughing:

Hey, at least there are lots of paper towels nearby for when it goes for a $hit!


----------



## OldSchool

Funny he sees everything wrong with the hot water tank ... but doesn't notice somebody remove the sink and left half a chrome ptrap sticking out of the wall...

What you could smell sewer gas coming from that


----------



## Widdershins

OldSchool said:


> Funny he sees everything wrong with the hot water tank ... but doesn't notice somebody remove the sink and left half a chrome ptrap sticking out of the wall...
> 
> What you could smell sewer gas coming from that


 I saw that to.

I just assumed he stuffed a rag up it and called it good.:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

open ptrap :whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM

wonder what he did with the nipples that came with the tank? or is that a new
A.O. Smith with pex stub outs


----------



## hroark2112

I know I'm going to regret asking this....

Am I the only one who has an issue with a valve on the hot water line coming out of the water heater??


----------



## Widdershins

hroark2112 said:


> I know I'm going to regret asking this....
> 
> Am I the only one who has an issue with a valve on the hot water line coming out of the water heater??


 Nope.

I'm not crazy about it either.

tick-tick-tick-tick-tick. . . . . . .


----------



## RW Plumbing

Airgap said:


> Forgot some....
> 
> View attachment 10462
> 
> 
> View attachment 10463


The second picture with the hose bibb coming directly out of the CPVC, I saw that in a brand new commerical parking structure here in WI. It was in the sunlight without covering as well. Needless to say, I already started replacing some of these. 

I would have replaced all of them but, the ******* who roughed this used riser clamps poured into the floor. So it's impossible to get the old pipe out without taking out a bunch of concrete in a parking structure thats less than a year old.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I noticed the open trap it's not the only one in the building. And no pop off line on t&p. No pan no strapping the pump. It just sits on the heater. This gives plumbers a bad name.


----------



## Protech

I saw a decent one today. Not as good as the OP, but a close second. Will post pics in a bit.


----------



## plbgbiz

hroark2112 said:


> ...Am I the only one who has an issue with a valve on the hot water line coming out of the water heater??


Hot Side Valve Thread

_IPC 2009
*606.1 Location of full-open valves.* Full open valves shall be installed in the following locations:
#4. On the base of every water riser pipe in occupancies other than multiple-family residential occupancies that are two stories or less in height and in one- and two-family residential occupancies._

According to this section of the IPC, if the hot water line feeds directly upstairs or directly downstairs, a shutoff at or near the water heater on the hot side would be required.

For instance (if I am interpreting correctly), an office building with a water heater in the basement and the hot side of the WH goes straight up. I believe that makes that a _"water riser pipe_" according to the above paragraph. Thus requiring a shutoff valve. Since the code offers no prohibition of a valve on the outlet side of the tank as an exception, it is apparently deemed safe and acceptable.


----------



## NYC Plumber

plbgbiz said:


> Hot Side Valve Thread
> 
> IPC 2009
> 606.1 Location of full-open valves. Full open valves shall be installed in the following locations:
> #4. On the base of every water riser pipe in occupancies other than multiple-family residential occupancies that are two stories or less in height and in one- and two-family residential occupancies.
> 
> According to this section of the IPC, if the hot water line feeds directly upstairs or directly downstairs, a shutoff at or near the water heater on the hot side would be required.
> 
> For instance (if I am interpreting correctly), a three story office building with a water heater in the basement and the hot side of the WH goes straight up into a chase. I believe that makes that a "water riser pipe" according to the above paragraph. Thus requiring a shutoff valve. Since the code offers no prohibition of a valve on the outlet side of the tank as an exception, it is apparently deemed safe and acceptable.


I agree, its also nice to have that valve when swaping out the hwh.
You can prevent three floors of water coming down at you.
Its not a safety issue, the t&p valve wold prevent the tank from blowing up right?
Also if somone did turn off that valve by mistake, im sure someone else in the building wll realize when they have no hot water and will have it turned back on.
My humble opinion.


----------



## Protech

Not bad. More pics too come


----------



## Protech

More pics. No p-trap in the shower. Hot and cold distribution done in sdr 30-34


----------



## Protech

Also, 90% of the dwv is dry fitted.


----------



## mccmech

Yea, but were the beers nice & frosty? To heck with doing the job right.


----------



## Airgap

Could you give that water heater some privacy, while it's trying to take a crap...


----------



## Widdershins

Protech said:


> More pics. No p-trap in the shower. Hot and cold distribution done in sdr 30-34


 How could somebody install two wye's that close together and still manage to install one backwards?


----------



## Widdershins

Airgap said:


> Could you give that water heater some privacy, while it's trying to take a crap...


 Isn't that photo a violation of the Zones anti-****ography rule?


----------



## Protech

disposal holds 1" of water at all times. Smells great too.


----------



## Redwood

Protech said:


> disposal holds 1" of water at all times. Smells great too.


Well at least it has a trap seal.... :laughing:

How bad could it stink anyway? :laughing:

Surely not as bad as the shower.... :whistling2:


----------



## Plumbworker

this truely is the best hack house......:no: that place should be condemned wheres the health dept?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

After us trustees told him to fix it this is what we got... Still sucks I hate the way pex looks.... plus an open drain .... He did it as cheap as possible ... When he is done I mite just pipe it in copper up to the wall penetrations .... And add a check valve.


----------



## Airgap

Meh...


----------



## Airgap

Dielectric unions.....


----------



## Airgap

1-1/4" shower drain....


----------



## sikxsevn

rocksteady said:


> I like the commitment to using the fittings backwards. It's one thing to toss a single san-tee in wrong but this guy made it his mission. That's dedication!
> 
> Paul


The funny thing is that I once did just that on a recent header for a large set of back to back bathrooms, as a helper. Once I was done with it I stepped back and looked at, it looked kinda funny to me, but I couldn't figure out why lol. The journeyman I was helping came over and saw what I did and laughed and made fun of me before he made me fix it. 

After that he made me ask him which direction to put fittings. Once I caught on to what was what, I started f00king with him and asking him which direction to put on couplings or test tees haha. The funny thing is he would tell me no, turn it around haha


----------



## marc76075

Airgap, is that an efing check valve before the p-trap in the first pic?


----------



## Airgap

marc76075 said:


> Airgap, is that an efing check valve before the p-trap in the first pic?


Sure is....


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Here's a hack job I pulled out last week. And I say pulled cause the bottom joint clearly wasn't primed and glued properly. But that's not the hack, the hack is the "coupling" or lack of. Any guesses to what that is? :laughing


----------



## Airgap

Adapter with the threaded section cut off?


----------



## Widdershins

Airgap said:


> Sure is....


 Check valve or backwater valve?

I install backwater valves on a lot of indirect drains.


----------



## Airgap

Widdershins said:


> Check valve or backwater valve?
> 
> I install backwater valves on a lot of indirect drains.


Backwater in that location. He said they used to have some problems outside in the main until it was re-done.


----------



## Protech

Only 4 months left to try and beat posts #92 and #93.......

Also, I forgot to mention the stand up tile shower has no pan what so ever. The tile was laid directly onto the wood floor. Wood is covered in mold in the crawl space. They didn't call me back to repipe the place. For this, I am happy.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Airgap said:


> Adapter with the threaded section cut off?


You win! Crazy huh?


----------



## abudgetplumb

i love when they offset w/couplings


----------



## [email protected]

The best solution to this catastrophy is to drink more beer to correct the pitch. Other than that seems fine to me


----------



## Maximumplumbing

I think this same guys worked here.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood

Maximumplumbing said:


> I think this same guys worked here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Oh Crap!

I forgot to hook up the water heater vent on that job.... :laughing:


----------



## Maximumplumbing

Oops, not that address, fat plumber fingers.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tommy plumber

Nice. Some real hacked up garbage...:laughing: You even managed to capture the drip from the s-trap. And that other eye-sore, what a joke.


----------



## gplumb

i'm sure they got a great price and way cheaper than a real plumber.


----------



## DesertOkie

Redwood said:


>


I think they call that a stupor vent.


----------



## Maximumplumbing

believe it or not, i got the call because for some reason whenever someone used anything on the upper floor this room got wet. Hmmm.


----------



## Abel Plumber

i'd need alot more beer than that to be drunk enough to do work that looks half as bad as that


----------



## PlumberGuz

"best" plumbing I've seen in a loooooooong time Lol


----------



## rwh

Dude these threads are years old


----------

